# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Tim Cannon

## Airicist

youtube.com/TimmyCNinja

facebook.com/timmycninja

twitter.com/TimTheCyborg

linkedin.com/in/tim-cannon-99843797

Tim Cannon on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tim Cannon, Potential Benefits of Sensory Augmentation @ The University of Maryland 

Published on May 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Practical Transhumanism

Published on Jan 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Biohacker' Implants Chip in Arm"

by Marc Lallanilla
November 1, 2013

----------

